# GROUP BUY...Anyone interested



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone interested in doing a group buy on some Seachem Flourite Black or Flourite Black Sand? I dont have any pricing yet, trying to confirm interest levels...Note: it is only available in 7 Kg bags...I need 14-15 bags for my 230 gallon aquarium...go to Substrate Calculator to calculate how much you need.

Description of Flourite Black
Flourite Black™ is a specially fracted, stable porous clay gravel for the natural planted aquarium. Its appearance is best suited to planted aquaria, but may be used in any aquarium environment. Flourite Black™ is most effective when used alone as an integral substrate bed, but it may be mixed with other gravels. Gravel modifiers such as laterite are not necessary. Flourite Black™ is not chemically coated or treated and will not alter the pH of the water.

Although pre-washed, it may be rinsed before use to remove residual dust. Dust can also be minimized by filling aquarium slowly and dispersing water so that the Flourite Black™ bed is not disturbed. Slight initial cloudiness is normal and will clear rapidly (2-12 hours). To shorten the cloudiness period use Clarity™ in conjuction with mechanical filtration (such as filter floss).

Sizes: 7 kg

Decription of Flourite Black Sand
Flourite Black Sand™ is a specially fracted, stable porous clay gravel for the natural planted aquarium. Its appearance is best suited to planted aquaria, but may be used in any aquarium environment. Flourite Black Sand™ is most effective when used alone as an integral substrate bed, but it may be mixed with other gravels. Gravel modifiers such as laterite are not necessary. Flourite Black Sand™ is not chemically coated or treated and will not alter the pH of the water.

Although pre-washed, it may be rinsed before use to remove residual dust. Dust can also be minimized by filling aquarium slowly and dispersing water so that the Flourite Black Sand™ bed is not disturbed. Slight initial cloudiness is normal and will clear rapidly (2-12 hours). To shorten the cloudiness period use Clarity™ in conjuction with mechanical filtration (such as filter floss).

Sizes: 7 kg

Perhaps there is a sponsor that carries the Seachem product line that would be willing to help us out with this????


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Big Als carries, last time I checked.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

last time i checked there was no big al's store in BC and yes they carry it but I was hoping to find a local supply. There are a few Seachem "retailers" perhaps one of them could order it in for the group buy folks.


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

I would be interested in some


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i know that IPU carries black flourite (or atleast did), try messaging rastapus for more information to see if he can help out


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> i know that IPU carries black flourite (or atleast did), try messaging rastapus for more information to see if he can help out


I believe J&L carries one or both and will probably have the best pricing too.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Nephrus said:


> I would be interested in some


How much are you looking for and which product? The Flourite Black or the Flourite Black Sand?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

get a quote on pricing, i might be interested


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

i'm working on getting a quote for pricing


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

size wise which one is closer to the fluval ebi granules?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I have no idea


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

MODS and/or ADMINDS, please delete thread no longer consiering this option!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Nephrus said:


> size wise which one is closer to the fluval ebi granules?


Size wise, the regular Florite Black is closer to the Fluval Ebi grain size.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

